# Can an aluminum foil pan be used to brine?



## mrad (Jan 4, 2020)

I was going to use Pop's wet brine the brine . a pork belly for bacon.  Any concerns in using a disposable aluminum foil pan?  

Is there a concern if I cannot get the whole gallon of brine into the pan?  The pork belly is 8.9 lbs


----------



## buzzy (Jan 4, 2020)

I avoid leaving anything in a metal pot or pan. Especially the amount of time belly will be in brine. That’s just me though. Will it fit in 2 gallon ziplock? Maybe have to cut in half first.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 4, 2020)

I beleive the nitrites and aluminum don't play well together, I'd do like buzzy said and get it in a bag.


----------



## Stewdo (Jan 4, 2020)

mrad said:


> I was going to use Pop's wet brine the brine . a pork belly for bacon.  Any concerns in using a disposable aluminum foil pan?
> 
> Is there a concern if I cannot get the whole gallon of brine into the pan?  The pork belly is 8.9 lbs


----------



## Stewdo (Jan 4, 2020)

No stainless steel,or glass or stone. A cooler works ok too.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 4, 2020)

mrad said:


> Is there a concern if I cannot get the whole gallon of brine into the pan? The pork belly is 8.9 lbs



I'm more of a dry brining type of guy, but I believe if your brine is made with the  correct ingredient amounts then all that is needed is for the whole piece of meat to be and stay submerged.

Chris


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 4, 2020)

I've always used food grade plastic, either as a bucket/pail or like a tupperware-type container.  As long as it is submersed, it is fine.


----------



## dave17a (Jan 23, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> I've always used food grade plastic, either as a bucket/pail or like a tupperware-type container.  As long as it is submersed, it is fine.


Salt and aluminum react with each other I believe. Will eat it up.


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 23, 2020)

I just use the Sterilite containers from Walmart. They make so many different ones you can always find the right size. 
Their statement re the materials they use.
"Our products are made of polypropylene and polyethylene that are safe for food storage. No PVCs, Latex, Teflon, Phthalates chemicals, fungicides, Bishphenol A (BPAs), or antibacterial chemicals are used in our manufacturing process. "


----------

